# Sapo problems



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Major sapo problems over the past week. 3rd visit from an engineer due tomorrow!! Let's wait and see


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

That's frustrating - good luck.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I've had major problems for 2 years good luck, really object to having to pay to call them to tell them service not working or slow to the point of extinction, which they are now refusing to reimburse, don't forget if no service for 48 hours+ they should refund days lost.


----------

